# Lonely redbar male needs new home (CA)



## teal (Mar 6, 2007)

Our year and half old male red bar is the last of our small flock (the hawks won). He is sweet and beautiful and needs a new home with others. Please email [email protected] or call 310-455-0559 for more info. We are in LA, CA.
Thanks, Teal


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Teal and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! There are several So Cal members here. If a member who is closer to you isn't able to adopt this bird, I will be happy to take it. I'm in Lake Forest in South Orange County. Let's give it a few days and see if there are any takers in the LA area.

Terry


----------



## teal (Mar 6, 2007)

*Sounds good*

If I don't get any replies soon maybe we could meet half way?

Thanks,
Teal


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

teal said:


> If I don't get any replies soon maybe we could meet half way?
> 
> Thanks,
> Teal


I'm in Garden Grove on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Thursdays off the 22 at Harbor Blvd. You could drop it off to me there if that would work for you.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Teal...rather than giving him up, would you consider a companion and keep them both in and safe from the Hawks?


----------



## teal (Mar 6, 2007)

*Needs to relocate*

Yes, we did talk about it. But for my 12 year old daughter the birds were like pets and she loves this one, but he just reminds her of the others we lost to the hawks, she even saw it happen. She's is very sad about the whole thing and I think it would be best to move on. 

He is banded and would make a great mate. We can't let him mate so if we kept him .... well, you know.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Teal,

How about bringing the bird to me in Garden Grove on one of the days that I am up there? That's about a halfway point between our two home base locations. I have lots of permanent pigeon residents that are my pets, and there are racing pigeons, rollers, show breeds, ferals, and mixes. I'm pretty sure your handsome boy could find a mate with no problem.

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Teal,
If you give your pigeon to Terry, I guarantee, he will be a well cared for, much loved addition to her flock. Terry is a wonderful pigeon mom.
Daryl


----------



## teal (Mar 6, 2007)

We would be happy to have you (Terry) adopt him (His name was Rosy until we realized he is a "he") I just need to talk to my husband and work out a good day and time. 

Is there a number I can reach you at?

thanks Teal
310-455-0559


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

teal said:


> We would be happy to have you (Terry) adopt him (His name was Rosy until we realized he is a "he") I just need to talk to my husband and work out a good day and time.
> 
> Is there a number I can reach you at?
> 
> ...


You can reach me at 949-584-6696. When I am in Garden Grove, I am there from 9 AM-ish to 5 PM or a bit later.

Terry


----------

